

Andy Greenberg: Federal Wiretaps Nearly Doubled Last Year - d0ne
http://blogs.forbes.com/andygreenberg/2011/07/01/federal-wiretaps-nearly-doubled-in-the-last-year/

======
aik
Legal wiretapping doubled? I wonder how the illegal kind is doing.

------
hugh3
Sigh. This is the fourth story on the front page on the theme "Here's
something to be outraged about, blah blah!"

------
SoftwareMaven
The war on drugs will be the death of civil liberties in the US.

~~~
d0ne
Already happened. Now it is up to the citizens to resurrect those ideals they
cherish deeply.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
Are there instances of that occurring in history, short of revolution? I know
I'm not ready to start one, even though I'm highly uncomfortable with the
current state of the US Government.

~~~
d0ne
Everything has a beginning.

